# Orgasmic Meditation



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm taking a class next month in something called "Orgasmic Meditation" which is described here:

The practice is essentially a woman laying naked on her back and the man lightly stroking her clitoris and vagina with his hands (and a thick, long-lasting lube) in particular ways for 15 minutes.

What I found interesting about this video and thought to share with TAM is that the woman in the video said that before she started this practice, she never got pleasure out of sex. It was boring to her. After she started doing this it was like her sexual appetite blossomed in general - not just during the practice. 

You'll note that the clitoris strokes are super light, and super slow - like you are just barely touching it, and yet she describes being lit on fire from the inside out. As a woman, I can relate to this. What really works for me by myself is touching the clitoris ever-so-gently at first and working my way up to speed and pressure. 

For those of you who have LD wives and you've tried everything else, this technique might be worth a shot.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

You need a class for this?


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hehe. Have you ever stroked your woman's clit lightly and slowly for 15 minutes straight and then....nothing? You go about your day. Perhaps you don't need a class in it (although I think the strokes do have to be learned because your naturally tendency is to want to go harder and faster) but it isn't just about the stroking. It's about connecting emotionally with your partner in a different way and her connecting with herself in a way she may not have. 

Sex for women can be so responsive because we tend to think of it as FOR the man. When a woman can tap into her own pleasure for it's own sake, not having to perform for her partner, I think it shifts something in her. I hear a lot of complaining from men on TAM that their wives never initiate and I think this has something to do with that - she thinks of sex as something for him and not herself. This practice helps her tap into her own pleasure for it's own sake.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

This looks like heaven - anything that slow and gentle would really get me going! Seriously, I've been doing Yoga for the past 30 years and have always wanted to try Tantric Yoga. A centre for Tantric Yoga has opened quite close by and I would love to go on one of the workshops - unfortunately they are for couples, rather than singles. This Orgasmic Meditation looks awesome - I'm going to look into it some more and see if there is any way you can learn online.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I am a woman.

Seriously, a class? 

Past that if she lets you do it you are paying for sex. Crazy.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks badsanta - duly noted. I haven't taken the class yet and I have wondered how the guy is managing to keep cool, 'cause one assumes he must. 

I found this class through a tantric group where I live and I took a class called "full body orgasm" where the instructor appeared to be just moving the energy "field" of the woman - no touching - and she was doing that fish thing too. I was skeptical. She may have been a plant in the audience, but I think there is something to the energy flow between men and women, as you say. Would be nice to be able to sort through the b.s. and marketing and get to THAT.


----------



## oldnotbald (Oct 16, 2014)

clipclop2 said:


> I am a woman.
> 
> Seriously, a class?
> 
> Past that if she lets you do it you are paying for sex. Crazy.


Its all business!

*But the concept might work!* There are plenty of books and websites! Try them instead of wasting money and compromising your privacy!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i have seen some youtubes on this. Yonni tapping it is also called.

Where is the class? It sounds simultaneously weird AND kinky. may be worth a try. i believe the "class" is a room full of women lying on the floor, clothing on, having a group orgasm, with a partner for each.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

The class is held in a private home. The class itself doesn't include getting naked - but you can become part of the "community" of people who know how to OM and ask men in the community to help OM if you don't have a partner. That would be my situation. 

Yes - I'm guessing the having strange men play with your clit thing COULD be considered kinky and weird. Not for everyone, obviously, but being unattached, I'm okay with it for the moment.  

Conceivably if you have a partner he can learn with you and the two of you just practice in private.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i personally would have some trouble hiding a buldge in my pants if i was my wife's partner! 

But i guess you can have a non-sexual partner, like a girlfriend, or a male "technician".


I just noticed that there is a "one taste" meetup in my area! woo hoo.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm guessing it would be expected that you might have a bulge in your pants. After I watched the video I kind of assumed the couple would be getting it on after the session was over - cuz how you could you not?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

well, that would be MY HOPE!

wife just texted me "no way!" he he


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> I'm guessing it would be expected that you might have a bulge in your pants. After I watched the video *I kind of assumed the couple would be getting it on after the session was over* - cuz how you could you not?


Well, if that's the case, I orgasmically meditate my wife on a very regular basis 

Seriously though, why call it "Orgasmic Meditation" when there is already a perfectly good word for it already...foreplay.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Well, if that's the case, I orgasmically meditate my wife on a very regular basis
> 
> Seriously though, why call it "Orgasmic Meditation" when there is already a perfectly good word for it already...foreplay.


Well I'm curious about that too. What's the difference? Luckily, you all have me to do the research for you and I will faithfully report back.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Who are the guys who provide this service for unattached women? Seems way too intimate to me to do with a 'stranger'.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> Well I'm curious about that too. What's the difference? Luckily, you all have me to do the research for you and I will faithfully report back.


The difference is some people think foreplay lasts only a few minutes before getting to the main event.

Sit still and do nothing for an entire 15 minutes. That seems like a loooong time to some people.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

MaritimeGuy said:


> Who are the guys who provide this service for unattached women? Seems way too intimate to me to do with a 'stranger'.


I think for the most part they are part of the polyamorous community. i.e. people who believe in and / or are in open relationships.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

reminds me of a yoni massage which I have performed several times to great success


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've heard of yoni massage. I'll have to ask them if this technique is that or something different.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like it's just the latest in gluten-free foreplay. 

Some folks have an endless need to differentiate, name, and rebrand old ideas.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Looks like it's just the latest in gluten-free foreplay.
> 
> Some folks have an endless need to differentiate, name, and rebrand old ideas.


I see that. But again, will report back.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

For some reason, I am just envisioning a legal variant on Thai massage parlors for women. Do they have orgasmic meditation sessions for men?


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a book explaining the practice for those who would be embarrassed by taking a class:

Slow Sex: The Art and Craft of the Female Orgasm: Nicole Daedone: 9780446567183: Amazon.com: Books

It may be an old idea, but it is worth exploring as a wonderful way to add variety to your usual sexual repertoire.

If the woman has trouble reaching orgasm, and for those who believe that their partner does not want to wait long enough for them to become sufficiently aroused, this practice also helps women communicate what they need in bed.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

OP subject and user name made me think of the bacon scene from Hot Shots! 


I have a sick, sick mind...


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> I think for the most part they are part of the polyamorous community. i.e. people who believe in and / or are in open relationships.


I would think for your partner to do it well he would have to be into it. As in, if it was just done mechanically it probably wouldn't be that good. The problem is if he's into it...well...he probably wants to be into it...if you know what I mean. 

Fascinating...I'm curious how it will work out.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bought the "Slow Sex" e-book 2 or 3 years ago, and my wife and I both read it. She was intrigued by the idea, and we agreed to try it for a week.

She decided that she didn't like being the center of attention, even for 15 minutes. She had multiple orgasms every time, and always wanted PIV after the 15 minutes, which was OK by me, but I think is somewhat outside of the realm of what OMing is all about. The trick is to be fully in the moment for 15 minutes, no expectations, then shut it down, and go about your day.

I was thinking after reading this thread that I might suggest another one week trial of OMing, and see how it goes. She is a bit better about unreciprocated sex these days, she may enjoy it for what it is.

Be aware that if you go to any of the OneTaste sites or sign up for any of their programs, you will be pounded with emails.


----------

